# Yellow river catfishing



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Heres a short video i made while my brother was here, took him over to the yellow river for some catfishing, no big ones but lots of small flatheads,blues, and channels


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I need to get off my duff and start learning how to catch cats. 
Tell us a little more about that rope across the river - anchor system......


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I like to sitt sideways in the river to get a good spread on my rods, the ropes are to keep the boat completely still in the river any side to side motion will get you hung up alot, some times i just use two ancores but when the river is strong i tie off from one bank to the other and use release clips in case another boat needs to pass..


----------

